# Shelbye is back with her Momma



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

For the past few months, it's been apparent the Shelbye's (our mini schnauzer/pit bull mix) time was coming soon. 

A few days ago, my mom made an appointment for the vet to come in on Monday to send her on her journey. 

Saturday morning, my mom took her outside to potty and there was a tiny bit of blood in it. For about an hour after that, she was pacing, panting, and was in obvious discomfort. She kept trying to pee, but every time she did, only a few drops came out. Each time, there was more blood in her urine. 

We went upstairs while she called to see if she needed an appointment for the emergency vet, and I hugged Shelbye close to me on my chest. For the first time in probably years, she licked my face. I don't remember the last time she licked anyone before that. 
I think she knew where we were going to go soon, and she was telling us that it was okay and she was ready. 

We drove to the vet and they got us right in. When we went in the back, they gave her the first sedative so she fell asleep. They let us have a few minutes to say our final goodbyes. Immediately after the vet gave her the sedative, she started licking my mom's neck profusely. 
_"It's okay; I don't hurt anymore. I'm ready to go."_

It was probably the most comfortable she'd been in months. She fell asleep and started snoring. She looked peaceful. 

The vet came in and asked if we'd like more time or if we were ready. He apologized that we had to meet under the circumstances. He gave her the last two injections, listened to her chest, and let us know that she'd passed. 

It's weird coming home and not having to be careful opening the door. It's quieter in the house with four less paws shuffling along the floor. I had to remind myself to only make dinner for three dogs instead of four. 

She was the dog that was born under my bed. 
She was the dog that was able to nimbly jump on counters and made us wonder where all the bread was going. 
She was the dog that pulled me up a hill on my bike faster than my mom could pedal. 
She was the dog that would sleep on the pool table. 
She was the dog that jumped off the second story apartment complex building balcony and escaped injury. 
She was the dog that would hump the air to Michael Jackson's 'Man in the Mirror.'
She was the dog that took 20 minutes to eat a single kibble because she had to play with it. 
She was the dog that we always joked about outliving us all. 
She was the dog that loved us with all of her heart for nearly 18 years.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

My thoughts are with you. You did the humane thing for her. What a beautiful tribute. It's hard to lose a family member-especially one you essentially grew up with. I have no doubt she had an amazing 18yrs on this earth and she knows how much she was loved. RIP Shellbye..until you meet again..


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier, but she is free from pain now and watching you from above. Xoxo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry. She looks like a sweetheart. RIP baby girl


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Shelbye


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP precious girl, and run free at the bridge. Konotashi sorry for your loss. :rip:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Those were beautiful words you wrote about her.


----------

